# How To Increase Energy Levels?



## Akira (Mar 24, 2009)

Well, as the title says, how do I do it?  I'm training muay thai twice daily (about 4 hours) and running 10 kms every day.  I get one day a week off which is Sunday.  Training is leaving me exhausted after every session.  I searched the internet for a while but most of the information I got is useless.

Anyone got any ideas?  I'm assuming it's something to do with diet, but I don't know what I should be eating and which foods to avoid.

I'm in Thailand if that helps..


----------



## Ronin74 (Mar 24, 2009)

Part of it may have to do with you getting accustomed to the atmosphere and the training, but I have to say a big part is if you're eating properly and getting enough rest.

Now what "eating properly" means will differ from one person to another, but it comes down to eating so that a) your body has fuel to burn, not just during training, but to get through the day; and b) making sure your body is getting the right nutrients to rebuild from the stress it undergoes from training.

As for rest, I have to consider any martial art that can have a competitve aspect to it as one that exhausts the body easily. To recuperate, nothing beats having enough rest. Some folks may suggest coffee or some caffine source to boost your energy, but that can only work for so long. Rest is paramount to recovering from training, and having the energy to do it again.


----------



## Hawke (Mar 24, 2009)

Sounds like you might need to increase your endurance.

Thailand is very humid and the heat can sap your strength.

If what you mean by increase your energy you mean to increase your endurance you can try jump roping.  Google "jump roping" for some solid ideas.  This sounds easy, but it will be a challenge.

You also might want to try Tai Chi or Qigong.

Hope this helps.


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 24, 2009)

Also more energy will come by eating right, try to up the intake and add a few small meal in between workout like fresh fruits and veggies.


----------



## -steve- (Dec 3, 2009)

wow you are training like a madman! I'd be exhausted too if not dead within a week. props


----------



## MattNinjaZX-14 (Dec 3, 2009)

Get your blood work done and the coach can look at why your energy levels are dipping. It could be several things. 

Sometimes you can eat clean food but not enough of the right kind. 

The USDA food pyramid serves only as a guideline.

The lack of sleep could be what is happening with the oppressive heat. 

The coach will have to look at your water levels. 

You also may need some more sleep than usual especially with the rigorous training you are receiving.

I had one coach who did everything the old fashioned way and when I met another coach. 

This coach was a scientific fanatic and it really made a big difference in my training goals.    

Thailand is a nice place to train but out of respect for the coach, you may have to put up with the training until you get back to the U.S.A. and hook yourself up with a coach that is into all things scientific.

The coach may not have the money to do training the scientifical way. 

He has to depend on ancient, proven and time honored methods of training. 

Good luck with your training. Muay Thai is a very tough sport.


----------



## MattNinjaZX-14 (Dec 4, 2009)

Akira, let us know how things are going ? It will be cool to train the old fashioned way then the new & scientific way.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Dec 4, 2009)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/health/8186947.stm



> Beetroot juice 'boosts stamina'
> *     	     	            Drinking beetroot juice boosts stamina and could help people exercise for up to 16% longer, a UK study suggests.     	     	            *
> A University of Exeter team found nitrate contained in the vegetable leads to a reduction in oxygen uptake - making exercise less tiring.
> The small Journal of Applied Physiology study suggests the effect is greater than that which can be achieved by regular training.
> Beetroot juice has previously been shown to reduce blood pressure.


----------



## SensibleManiac (Dec 4, 2009)

Bill Mattocks said:


> http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/health/8186947.stm




I have heard this can work wonders, but in all honesty I think you are OVERTRAINING.
The best advice will be to train for 1 hour at a time 2-3 times a day and take at least 2 dats off a week and see how you feel. You probably need a week off to recover from your over training.
Try the beet juice but I think rest is more important.


----------



## l_uk3y (Dec 5, 2009)

My opinions are your training extremely hard by the sounds of things, your body probably isnt used to it. Combined with the high humidity level of Thailand then id be supprised if you werent feeling tired.

Try getting in more rest (sleep)

Eat more good foods (you need to replace all the nutrients that you expend during your training), fruits, vegies, rices, fish, chicken etc.
- you would be using a lot of energy so carbs are important to replace that energy
- protein to help muscle recovery.  
etc etc

Make sure water intake is really "up there".  Most important substance in the body, cant perform at your best without it.


----------

